# T88 - Taiton Resources



## System (27 October 2022)

Taiton Resources Limited is an early-stage mineral exploration company focussed on discovering large scale mineral deposits in South Australia and Western Australia.

The Company has assembled a portfolio of projects across both South Australia and Western Australia.

Following its IPO, the Company's projects will comprise the following:

(a) Highway Project, located in South Australia,
(b) Lake Barlee Project, located in Western Australia; and
(c) Challenger West Project, located in South Australia;

The projects have a range of exploration activities planned.  The company will be undergoing a series of grassroots exploration and also several walk-up drilling targets.

It is anticipated that T88 will list on the ASX during November 2022.

https://www.taiton.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 October 2022)

*Listing date*4 November 2022 12:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.toubaniresources.com/
Ph: 1300 288 664*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration and development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*T88*Capital to be Raised*$10,000,000*Expected offer close date*21/10/2022*Underwriter*Sanlam Private Wealth Pty Ltd (Underwriter and Lead manager)


----------

